# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  Восстановление архива

## Аркадий19

Кто может подсказать рабочую программу для восстановления архива gz на PS 
Буду благодарен помощь. Архив обрывается и не распаковывается до конца, а мне нужна только часть файлов.

----------


## tvcontact

Подойдет archive data recovery от Norton. Поможет, если файл не совсем убитый.

----------

